# Snickers Had Triplets!



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Snicky had :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: . A tan boy and two PURE BLACK with tan/white markings girls. Their names are: Taffy (boy), Sabrina and Mica. The delivery was smooth and all appear to be healthy. Pics tommorrow. 
So my count is now: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: .

To break it down:
Brigitte (10/11) :kidred: :kidred: 
Mishka(11/10) :kidred: :kidred: 
Oreo(11/11) :kidred: 
Bunny(11/12) :kidred: :kidblue: 
Snickers (11/13) :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

Congrats ! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cool....  :leap:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Now that they're almost all the way cleaned off, I can start to see their colors. The boy is a light tan color, both girls are black and tan, with some white markings. The little boy is LOUD. I mean for such a tiny thing, he sure makes a loud noise! :slapfloor:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

hahahaha!!  That's awesome!!! Congrats on all the kiddos! you have a full house now! :shocked:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Since I'm bored, here's all their names: Ari, Athena, Sofie,Nadia, Puddin', Ginger, Fox, Taffy, Sabrina and Mica. 

I'm keeping Ari, Athena, Fox, and either Sabrina or Mica.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, all a day apart except for Bridgette. They must have coordinated. Lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TexasRanger said:


> Snicky had :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: . A tan boy and two PURE BLACK with tan/white markings girls. Their names are: Taffy (boy), Sabrina and Mica. The delivery was smooth and all appear to be healthy. Pics tommorrow.
> So my count is now: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: .
> 
> To break it down:
> ...


I presume you meant 12/10 12/11 etc ?

congrats on the girl streak :clap:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> TexasRanger said:
> 
> 
> > Snicky had :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: . A tan boy and two PURE BLACK with tan/white markings girls. Their names are: Taffy (boy), Sabrina and Mica. The delivery was smooth and all appear to be healthy. Pics tommorrow.
> ...


Thank you, I'm tired and cold right now. One of her kids is very vocal, so I keep going out there to check on them. But each time, they are all doing well.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

They're all doing fine. The two littlest ones, Mica and Taff, I'm having to bottle feed for now. Sabrina is able to nurse, just not these two since their mouths are so small. Vet said to feed them till their big enough, then they'll go back to mama.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The only thing... about what the vet said is....if some of the kids have never.. latched onto mom.... she may not take them later....you may end up with strictly bottle babies...... :hug:




They are adorable........ :thumb:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

They've tried to nurse, couldn't latch on though. He says even if they don't they will later on, since they bonded. She is a very good mother.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good....I am glad to hear that...eases the mind...... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about retaining the girl I'm feeding. She is so cute and has a great temperament, so far that is. Her brother and sister are LOUD. Even after feeding. Wind blows, BAA, other goat walks by, BAA, mama moves, BAA, leaf falls, BAA. The big girl is, interesting. They have a little water dish in the pen, for the goats who are weaning and for anyone who wishes to use it, and Sabrina stuck first one hoof then stood in the two inches of water, and proceeded to stand there and SCREAM. :?


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

wow what a streak of girls...congrat's  :leap: 

completely understand the "loud" ones. I had a loud one too, she was very sweet but screamed unless you were with her. :hair: :hair: luckily she was my moms and went back home.... :clap:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I could give you a "noise" discount on her. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...yea....some are very loud..... :laugh: :thumb: :wink:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Taff has discovered the "Snickers Bottle" aka her teat.  :leap: . One down, two to go. But, he seems to be loosing his "baa". :? Is there something wrong with him? He is otherwise normal, just sounds sorta different.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a kid like that this year. His name was Jackson because he was all dark gray with 1 white front foot  Seemed like he had just lost his voice or something over a few days but the vet said he was just fine. The lady who has him says he still baa's but it's a very very low sound. Maybe your little guy will be the silent type too :greengrin:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

All of them are nursing now! :wahoo: :dance: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!! They'll all be fat and sassy in no time!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

RIP, Sabrina. :angelgoat:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am really sorry what happened?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I think it was Listeriosis. I found her lying on the ground limp, then after about 30 minutes she stopped breathing. Her eyes where glossed over the whole time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

TexasRanger said:


> I think it was Listeriosis. I found her lying on the ground limp, then after about 30 minutes she stopped breathing. Her eyes where glossed over the whole time.


I'm so sorry :hug:

At just 5 days old, Listeria is uncommon, she could have been layed on by mama accidentally or even stepped on.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think so, she didn't appear to be crushed/stomped ( nothing broken, no blood, etc.) She was a little "off" yesterday, seemed to be slower then normal. I just thought it was a combination of the cold and going from the bottle to mama. She also acted like my dear Coco Puff (RIP) in her final moments, who had either Listeriosis or Polio.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> RIP, Sabrina. :angelgoat:


 I am so sorry...  :hug:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------

